# CQuartz new car protection detail 335d & 330d Detailing Glasgow



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

*BMW 335d & 330d CQuartz new car details​*
*


















Hi folks, sorry it has been a while since my last write, this summer has been very busy so no time for write ups sadly, there are now a good few to catch up on, I'll start with these two new BMW F30's, remember you can follow my work day to day via my facebook page 

BMW 335d CQuartz new car protection detail

The owner of this very nice new BMW 335d booked the car in with me some months before taking delivery of his car, previously he has been disappointed with the poor prep on the last new car he bought, so wanted this car to be prepared properly from the start of ownership, also after the most durable protection available he opted for CQuartz UK to be applied, this is a much harder wearing coating than a traditional polymer sealant, and especially a wax! it helps to reduce the chance of inflicting wash marring in the finish, repels dirt and water, the coating is also chemical resistant so tar sports can be removed without the need to reapply the sealant.

The owner sourced the car online so didn't have the option of telling the supplying dealer not to wash the car, so it did arrive with some minor wash marring and a few random deeper scratches in the clearcoat which I removed as part of the process, to begin with the car was given a thorough decontamination wash, and clayed to remove any contamination on the exterior surfaces, this is necessary even on new cars as they are often transported several hundred miles via rail, and stored outdoors before reaching the owners, as such a good amount of harmful iron deposits is often present on the paintwork, along with other organic contaminants, these must be removed to allow the paintwork protection to bond properly.

After a thorough wash, using the two bucket method, with attention paid to all nooks and crannies, Carpro Iron X was sprayed on and left to dwell for several minutes to dissolve any iron deposits (raildust) pictured below, any deposits turn purple once the product comes into contact.




























The wheels were also treated.










The car was then thoroughly rinsed, any tar sports removed, rinsed again then moved indoors to have any remaining contamination removed using a claybar.



















First of the defects to be removed is this mark on the nearside front door,










These marks were quite deep in the clearcoat, so a two stage polish was carried out using Menz Intensive followed followed by 106FA to refine the finish.










Next was this mark on the bonnet



















The piano black trim is notorious for marking easily, and this car was no exception, so all these all areas were also polished to remove the swirl marks, and increase gloss.










Once the areas with the deeper marks were rectified the car was treated to a single stage machine polish using a rotary machine polisher (Festool Rap 150) this increases the gloss of the paint finish, removes any light marring, and removes the roughness that all new paint finishes have straight from the factory, once this was done the lip spolier was fitted to the boot on the owners request,




























http://www.rgkdetailing.com/blog/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/20140806_110533-Copy.jpg[/img]










Carpro Eraser was then used to remove any polishing oils on the paintwork, to allow CQuartz to bond to the paintwork, is was carefully applying ensuring that all areas have even coverage and that now smears were left behind! all the rubber trim surrounding the windows was also coated with Carpro DLUX along with the wheels.
































































The car was then left indoors for 20 hours to allow the coating to harden, this is very important as cquartz can easily be smeared and damaged if any contact is made including applying another product on top of it too soon, 20 hours later a polymer based sealant was applied, a favourite of mine Wolfgang 3.0 for its slickness and depth of gloss it adds to the finish, this compliments the protection provided by cquartz very well.

These are the finished shots, ready for the owner to collect his new car.












































































































































































BMW 330d CQuartz new car detail

Here we have another new BMW 330d booked in for our comprehensive new car protection detail, the owner wanted the most durable protection available applied, so he chose our CQuartz new car protection detail for his new purchase,

Just like most other brand new cars I prepare a few areas did need to be machine polished to remove some noticeable defects).





















































































































































































wwww.rgkdetailing.co.uk

Thanks for reading

Richard*


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

both owners must have been over the moon with their finished car . If I had to pick a fault it would have to be I'm ever so slightly jealous. Have you got a polish for that.
Daz


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Wow, the finish on both cars looks absolutely superb. 

Top notch work...:thumb:


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

Both cars look absolutely superb, both owners must be over the moon. one question if I may though? What do you use to polish the piano black trims? I have them on my mini and they are an absolute nightmare to keep


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Beautiful finish on both cars, hard to beat CQUK for value and protection IMO


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Great work, fantastic finish


----------



## RM1 (May 19, 2014)

Did you applied Wolfgang 3.0 straight on CquartUK without applying reload?


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Thank you to everyone for your comments much appreciated :thumb:



m4rkymark said:


> Both cars look absolutely superb, both owners must be over the moon. one question if I may though? What do you use to polish the piano black trims? I have them on my mini and they are an absolute nightmare to keep


The piano black trim is polished via rotary, in this case, Menzerna intensive polish, followed by 85 rd, using Chemical guys white polishing and black finishing spot pads, if you have just very light marring on your trim then a finishing polish and pad may restore a flawless finish to the trim, even a da polisher would be just as effective, unfortunately polishing by hand would yield limited success, other than hiding any defects in the trim, hope this helps.



RM1 said:


> Did you applied Wolfgang 3.0 straight on CquartUK without applying reload?


I applied Wolfgang 3.0 straight on top without the use of reload, I've never been keen on reload tbh, and the protection offered by wolfgang is superior which adds greatly to the already fantastic protection offered by cquartz UK, I always leave the coating to cure for at least 12 hours before applying another sealant on top of it, the same applies for reload too, cquartz remains too soft in the first 12 hours for any contact to made at all without damaging the coating. 

Richard


----------



## RM1 (May 19, 2014)

Thats true, it`s very soft in the start. But do you also leave to cure 12 hours if you want to put second layer of cquartz UK?


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

The second layer I apply straight after the first, to ensure even coverage, it takes me around 3 hours on this size of car so i work my way around the car a second time after around 3 - 4 hours depending how long it takes.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Rgk Detailing said:


> I always leave the coating to cure for at least 12 hours before applying another sealant on top of it, the same applies for reload too, cquartz remains too soft in the first 12 hours for any contact to made at all without damaging the coating.
> 
> Richard


That's not manufacturer point of view.... though.


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

This is true, however I always test products I use along with application methods, and much prefer to leave a minimum 12 hour window to ensure the coating is applied correctly and will serve the owner well rather than rush the car out the door


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

Proper detailing work!, cars look great !!

thank you for sharing.


----------



## RM1 (May 19, 2014)

Rgk Detailing said:


> The second layer I apply straight after the first, to ensure even coverage, it takes me around 3 hours on this size of car so i work my way around the car a second time after around 3 - 4 hours depending how long it takes.


Thanks for sharing, great tips


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Great work to both of them. 

You know what my fav write up would be


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

Rgk Detailing said:


> Thank you to everyone for your comments much appreciated :thumb:
> 
> The piano black trim is polished via rotary, in this case, Menzerna intensive polish, followed by 85 rd, using Chemical guys white polishing and black finishing spot pads, if you have just very light marring on your trim then a finishing polish and pad may restore a flawless finish to the trim, even a da polisher would be just as effective, unfortunately polishing by hand would yield limited success, other than hiding any defects in the trim, hope this helps.
> 
> Richard


ive got a DA polisher but don't have any menzerna, you have given me food for thought though thanks. you only have to look at these trims and they seem to mark, they are a PITA!


----------



## siradamrees (May 3, 2011)

fantastic job


----------



## e60mad (Dec 10, 2007)

Agreed, very nice work indeed


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Top draw as always Rich:thumb:


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks fellas :thumb:



m4rkymark said:


> ive got a DA polisher but don't have any menzerna, you have given me food for thought though thanks. you only have to look at these trims and they seem to mark, they are a PITA!


Yes the piano black trim does mark very very easily, make as little contact as possible with the trim, especially whenever you the clean your car, a very light pass with the mitt, and again when drying off should help reduce the amount of marks which reappear, all the best removing the marks first however 

Richard


----------

